# Askin 4 Help..



## AmaTeurPiTMaN (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok im new 2 the world of pitbulls.. I've owned 3 but like most people i didnt take the time 2 read up on em so i let my bro n law take em since he knows more about em.. ( That was like 2 yrs ago ). Now I've been readin but i still feel i dont kno as much as i should or need 2 kno. so im askin. Before i jus go spend money on any 2 pups i wanna kno what bloodline for a female is best 2 have for producing pups and wat bloodline for males is best for producin the big head, solid chest, well temperamented,obedient, strong drive. jus an all around dog.. 

Thanx n Advance


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well if you want to get into pit bulls just to produce puppies then in my honest opinion you are getting into pit bulls for the absoutely wrong reasons. 

Sorry, no help here =/


----------



## ares41409 (Oct 17, 2010)

im with Carriana it sounds like to me you just want to be another back yard breeder and we already have wayyyyyyyyyyy 2many of them and that is why there are so many being killed every day like Carriana said your in it for all the wrong reasons


----------



## AmaTeurPiTMaN (Oct 20, 2010)

Well im not in it jus 2 produce puppies.. if i was i wouldnt really care wat bloodliine they were. I wanna produce Beautiful dogs, that will be for workin on fields, hunting, shows etc but the most important thing is a gr8 guard dog ( since my brothers house has been broken into more than 5tymes when hes not there.) but thanx anyway


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

you should look into it a LOT more before you even THINK about having any puppies. you should go to shows and possibly become friends with people there to learn from an already established breeder, if you see a dog that you like possibly you can get a puppy from the breeder.. things like that. plus DO NOT USE A PITBULL AS A GUARD DOG. Not a good idea. Pitbulls are not meant to be human aggressive and with as much bad media as we have right now, you really don't need any human aggressive dogs around biting people, whether they're trying to break into your house or not.


----------



## AmaTeurPiTMaN (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanx an i will get into it more b4 doin so. BUt as far as having sumthing protect my family while im away i would rather it be mans best friend instead of having to shoot sum1 or worst lettin sumthin happen to my family.. But I RESPECT what your sayin


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

There may be some guard breeds that can still interact well as pets, but in my opinion a guard dog isn't a good pet. Someone mentioned on another thread and I totally agree that if you want your home guarded, and alarm system is the safest and most appropriate way to do it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if you want a dog for a guard dog thats fine its just pitbulls arent the best choice of dog for that reason , you may want to look into a breed meant for that like the german shephards or dobermans ect , theres a really good tool i believe on petfinder.com it asks you a bunch of questions and takes your answers and fits you with the best suited dog for your needs, might wanna check that out or try googlin petfinder. and just research the different breeds out there.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

For one...most people who breed, spend years researching there dogs. Matching them to acheive the best possible mix of traits. It takes time and research. We already have enough byb's in this world. We don't need more. And as far as using a pit as a gaurd dog. That's an awful idea. Yes a dog MAY protect it's territory, but a pit isn't a breed of dog that was ever bred or intended to be used as a gaurd dog. If you want a dog to gaurd your stuff, get a breed designed for it. Dogs do best when they're doing what they were intended to do.


----------



## AmaTeurPiTMaN (Oct 20, 2010)

ok jus sayin. check this out if any 1 of u tried to break n my house or if u broke in my house an i was there would u want me 2 shoot you dead or me let my dog bite u until i called him off.. just a ?.. im gonna jus leave this site alone.. i mean u guys n girls have good info but if u feel an alarm system is the best way 2 go your wrong. my friend was killed sum1 broke n2 his home his alarm system went off but the person still shot him n the head.. now if he had a dog he wouldve had a betta chance.. thanx for tha info n imma keep doin my research.. dont wanna b jus anotha byb lol


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I don't speak for the entire forum. Second, do you think that if you were standing in your house with your dog when a home invader broke in he wouldn't shoot you or the dog or both if he so chose? I keep a shotgun in my house, and I keep my dog in a crate.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i think you gettin a little too offended we offerin you good advice but you are obviously set in your ways, if your worried about someone shooting you get a gun cause a pitbull isnt bullet proof either and if they armed to begin with when they come in do you think they wont just shoot the dog? cmon now , by the way im very sorry about your friend that is really sad , just saying though there are better dogs suited for what you are looking for and maybe take a look at the french ring or schuntzhound training if you want to go that route those dogs are amazing what they can do they are trained for protection might be something your interested in when you find your dog whatever breed he/ she may be


----------



## Wanda's sweet Bella (Oct 2, 2010)

OH MY OH MY --u poor poor sole!!! sorry- i am just little me- but these folks are SO TRUE!!! i know i'm NO PRO!!! however--i think the one GOAL is to get people to see the more genuine-side of the pitbull- the GENTLE ONE! if we go getting them as protectors of property- than----thats just ...well...not what we'd all like to see--i'm sorry- REALLY i dont want to seem like i have too much to say--however-just some FYI- i did meet an EXCELLENT breeder over the internet for the Doberman- her name is Sue Hundmeister- in Ontario--EXCELLENT breeder!! Very well rounded dogs- both for show- protection- and HEALTH - her site is on the web- its Hundmeister's Dobermans .com (I think ) U really should check it out!!! you'd be VERY pleased with a dobie for a Guard dog ---I THINK--- good luck


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

To the op I really think you should stick around and learn more about this wonderful breed. They are so much more than a big head and something scary to keep yo safe in your home. ... not saying that is all you looking at but that is what I took from your posts. The APBT is suppose to be a human friendly dog. Yes there are stories of these dogs protecting their humans but it is not something we want to promote. A german Shepherd or a rottie are better guard dogs.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

AmaTeurPiTMaN said:


> ok jus sayin. check this out if any 1 of u tried to break n my house or if u broke in my house an i was there would u want me 2 shoot you dead or me let my dog bite u until i called him off.. just a ?.. im gonna jus leave this site alone.. i mean u guys n girls have good info but if u feel an alarm system is the best way 2 go your wrong. my friend was killed sum1 broke n2 his home his alarm system went off but the person still shot him n the head.. now if he had a dog he wouldve had a betta chance.. thanx for tha info n imma keep doin my research.. dont wanna b jus anotha byb lol


If I was breaking into a house I'd EXPECT to be shot....

Sorry you feel that the info your getting isn't what your looking for, but to be honest ANY true advocate or responsible owner of APBTs is going to tell you the exact same thing. The APBTS isn't a breed for protection, its a working breed. Yes, there are those out there that do protection work, but personally I disagree with having an APBT show ANY (even controlled) human aggression. We are all fighting to keep this breed, why would we encourage you to create a "guard" pit when thats EXACTLY what the media thinks they all are?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Wingman said:


> For one...most people who breed, spend years researching there dogs. Matching them to acheive the best possible mix of traits. It takes time and research. We already have enough byb's in this world. We don't need more. And as far as using a pit as a gaurd dog. That's an awful idea. Yes a dog MAY protect it's territory, but a pit isn't a breed of dog that was ever bred or intended to be used as a gaurd dog. If you want a dog to gaurd your stuff, get a breed designed for it. Dogs do best when they're doing what they were intended to do.


 :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

very well said Wingman:clap:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I have been reserching this brred for many many years, around about 12 and have not yet had a litter on the ground, i do not fell like i am clued up enough on the breeding side, i think that is the last thing to be learnt 

So i suggest picking up some books. Rather than giving some puppies a life without knowing this breed in and out.


----------



## AmaTeurPiTMaN (Oct 20, 2010)

I RESPECT everything every1 is sayin, an i'll continue 2 do my research. I guess after hearin what u guys said made me REALIZE that if i wanna see this breed continue on i wouldnt go that route. Well im from the country DEEP COUNTRy that is nuthing but deers, hogs etc. so after that being said maybe some1 could help me with finding a Good choice n bloodline 4 that type of work.. 

Thanx Again an sorry 4 bein so offended


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Glad you changed your mind.

All the best with reserching this breed, dont forget we are here to help with any questions


----------



## AmaTeurPiTMaN (Oct 20, 2010)

Yea i dont wanna see such a Beautiful, Hard Working, Super Intelligent etc Animal be put 2 rest. So im glad i changed my mind also..

And yes i will b asking alot of ?'s


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with asking questions. I won't argue with you about the benefits of a good guard dog. Just that the APBT ain't it. Better off getting a rottie or a mastiff or GSD.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Great to hear your going to stick around!!! 

On bloodline choice..... Do you know of any working kennels that are within driving distance to you?? I don't like recommending bloodlines, but recommend search for what YOU like. Don't worry so much about bloodlines, do research on what activities you like to do, then look for the type of dog you want.. If you want confo, weight pull, hog hunting, dock diving...search for it or even be a little more specific on what you want to do!!


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

I heard that if you have ANY breed of dog (besides ankle biters) and put a beware of dog sign up, that will pretty much to the trick. Even if your dog runs from its own shadow. Thank you Victoria Stilwell (Animal Planet's It's Me Or The Dog) Haha.
But considering all of the bad publicity APBT's and bully breeds are getting, I suggest getting a different breed and putting that sign up.  lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Great to hear your going to stick around!!!
> 
> On bloodline choice..... Do you know of any working kennels that are within driving distance to you?? I don't like recommending bloodlines, but recommend search for what YOU like. Don't worry so much about bloodlines, do research on what activities you like to do, then look for the type of dog you want.. If you want confo, weight pull, hog hunting, dock diving...search for it or even be a little more specific on what you want to do!!


:goodpost: Agreed with above, check out some local kennels, go to a few shows see what you can find on show/hunting dogs. and as everyone else has said this breed does not make good guard dogs but let a few well trained GSD roam your land while your APBT is all safe and snug in a cozy kennel waiting for you to love and work it and I think you got yourself an idea. Stick around there is tons to be learned here I know I have learned and I am barley at the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> :goodpost: Agreed with above, check out some local kennels, go to a few shows see what you can find on show/hunting dogs. and as everyone else has said this breed does not make good guard dogs but let a few well trained GSD roam your land while your APBT is all safe and snug in a cozy kennel waiting for you to love and work it and I think you got yourself an idea. Stick around there is tons to be learned here I know I have learned and I am barley at the tip of the iceberg


I might say, I have a 15 month old GsD and he is wayyyyyyyy more intimidating and territorial than my bully.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> I might say, I have a 15 month old GsD and he is wayyyyyyyy more intimidating and territorial than my bully.


dude my friend has 3, just sayin aint nobody steppin foot in that house unwelcome lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> dude my friend has 3, just sayin aint nobody steppin foot in that house unwelcome lol


I hear you 
Mine doesnt let ppl in my yard lol


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

First I would visit your local animal control so you can see how many bully breeds are there. So many people think they'll make so much money by being a backyard breeder, but the truth is these dogs are a dime a dozen. Most people end up begging people to take a pup for free unless you're a reputable breeder. Even if you get dogs from a good bloodline, you will still need to prove YOUR dogs are worth breeding by entering them into shows and getting them health tested. Breeding responsibly means you're only breeding the best of the best. Pit bulls are known for having large litters, often times 8-12 pups. You will need to line up that many homes even before ever considering breeding, all potential pups should be spoken for. And not just by anyone, it's your responsibility to make sure they go to the best of the best homes that are going to be responsible owners. You also have to be prepared to take that dog back at anytime, which happens more often than you would think. I can't tell you how many backyard breeders have wanted to surrender their dogs to us, even after they spent thousands on the parents. Finding responsible homes willing to pay for a puppy is not an easy task, especially since they can just get one for free out of the classifieds. Also, make sure you have a couple of grand in the bank because breeding responsibly is not cheap! C-sections are fairly common in pit bulls because of their large heads. If you don't know what you're doing, your bitch could easily die. We got Petunia into our rescue and she delivered 11 pups hours after arriving. Normally, we spay/abort but obviously there wasn't time for that unfortunately. There were all sorts of complications and if we didn't have a vet helping us, we would have spent well over a thousand dollars in the first week after the pups were born. The puppies were suffering from Fading Puppy Syndrome and despite getting up every 3 hours to bottle feed, give them fluids, and administer meds, 8 of the puppies died. Can you imagine spending over a thousand dollars and 2 weeks of your life to save puppies and still have them die? Out of the 3 pups that survived we still have one up for adoption and he will be 6 months old soon. His adoption fee is $80 but no one is interested in him because he's black, the kiss of death for a shelter dog. His mother was solid blue, but blue dogs commonly produce black puppies. You've been given a lot of great advice and it sounds like you are taking it in, but I really hope you think long and hard before ever considering becoming a breeder. There's a lot more that goes into it than just putting 2 dogs together.

These are some great links about breeding:
Pit Bull Rescue Central
Pit Bull Rescue Central
Pit Bull Rescue Central

We recently asked a vet we work with how much some common services associated with dog breeding generally cost.

-Prenatal Exam: $45
-Health Test:$45
-Sonogram:$200
-Emergency C-Section:$800
-Puppy Exam for 8 puppies:$80
-Deworming for 8 puppies:$80
-Vaccines for 8 puppies:$320 every 3 weeks starting at 6 weeks old
-Fecal: $28
-Autopsy:$150
-Flea preventative: about $12 per pup.
-Formula: $30 per container (large litters have to receive bottles to help mom out with nursing)
-Puppy Food: $20 a bag

So if your bitch has 8 puppies survive, you are looking at about $2,000.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If you want a big bulldog to guard your yard I would look into American Bulldogs. They are a guardian breed. I would also suggest you go to some ADBA shows and talk to some breeders. You may find out that breeding is something that you don't really want to do. Many reputable and honest breeders don't make high profit from their litter, most only break even or lose some money.If you have your mind set and that really what you want I would suggest finding a good reputable breeder to become your mentor and help you learn all the things you need to know before start a breeding program.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I got just what you need here is a link You wont be disappointed protective, large heads, wide chests, beautiful dogs, good for working, herding, hunting and show check them out.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a pic of one of our old American Bulldogs Mack Truck with my boyfriend. He was a great guard dog who came from great protection and working lines. This breed is awesome for working hunting and protecting.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

AmaTeurPiTMaN said:


> Ok im new 2 the world of pitbulls.. I've owned 3 but like most people i didnt take the time 2 read up on em so i let my bro n law take em since he knows more about em.. ( That was like 2 yrs ago ). Now I've been readin but i still feel i dont kno as much as i should or need 2 kno. so im askin. Before i jus go spend money on any 2 pups i wanna kno what bloodline for a female is best 2 have for producing pups and wat bloodline for males is best for producin the big head, solid chest, well temperamented,obedient, strong drive. jus an all around dog..
> 
> Thanx n Advance


----------

